# Ink Flow Issues



## Rick1708 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm writing with an Artisan Pen Kit From CSUSA. My goal is to upgrade after I've made a few more pens. I've been having a problem with ink flow. Once I fill, it writes fine. Then it starts to skip. Here's what I've tried and the results:

1) Clean the nib. Helped a bit, but didn't solve the problem
2) Put the tip of the nib on a tissue to draw out ink. Helped a bit, but didn't solve the problem
3) Washed and cleaned the nib. This solved the problem for a few hours, but then, it was back
4) Turned the screw in the reservoir to push the ink down. This is the only method that seems to work every time.

Based on this, my assumption is that the "gulp" hole isn't letting in air and I'm getting a vacuum.

Here's my question. If I upgrade to a better pen such as Gent or Jr Gent, will I get better results? I don't want to invest in this pen much more. I'd be willing to change the nib on my next pen if I have the same problem.

Oh, one last thought. When I filled the pen, I couldn't get it to fill by dipping the nib in the ink. Instead I had to take off the reservoir, fill it, then reattach.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts,
Rick


----------



## jtison (Jul 21, 2009)

It's been my experience that the flow characteristics vary from nib to nib, kit to kit. 

What kind of ink are you using? Maybe it's not the nib. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 21, 2009)

Rick, what brand of ink are you using? Are you filling the pump full then letting 3-4 drops out (Priming).You stated that when you "Turned the screw in the reservoir to push the ink down. This is the only method that seems to work every time." are you saying that then you don't have to turn the screw again? If so that's what your supposed to do, after filling turn the screw until you get 3-4 drops back into the ink bottle. And with the inexpensive (read cheap) nib that comes with the kits you will find that writing will become a pleasure when you change the nip, I highly recommend DCBluesman's Steel Flex Nibs .


----------



## Rick1708 (Jul 22, 2009)

jtison, The kit is Artisan Pen Kit From CSUSA. I'm using Private Reserve Ink. When I switched ink a while back, it did make a big difference. 

Roy, When I fill the reservoir, I prime by pushing ink into the nib until a few drops come out. It writes fine for a while, but then stops. Are you saying that I have to open the pen and "re-prime" every so often? I assumed once you did it once, it would be OK until the next time it was filled.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 22, 2009)

There could a number of problems causing this, I'll  not to get too winded here but there are several articles that Lou has put out  in the Library I think they are called "Behind the Nib". In those he talks about adjusting several aspects of the nib for better performance.

If you haven't read them I would highly recommend reading issues #1, #2 and #5


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 22, 2009)

A properly manufactured and tuned nib and feed should only need priming once per fill unless you let the pen sit unused for more than a day.  The trick is to get a high-quality nib tuned properly to begin with.  The articles in the Library are a strong start.  If you still have problems, feel free to contact me.


----------



## clthayer (Jul 22, 2009)

It has been my experience that some of the stock nibs just don't work.  If you buy a replacement nib from some of the suppliers you will get the nib, feed and housing.  Most of the time replacing the nib and feed will fix the problem.  

I do think that the stock nibs are pretty cheap cause I have had several that I had to replace even after they have had little use.


----------



## Rick1708 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I read Lou's articles and ended up taking everything apart, cleaning, and adjusting the inkflow. It's working better now. I suspect that it's a combination of a cheap nib and usage. I use it regularly during the week, but don't take it when I travel and there have been periods of days where it just sits. I also started with the ink cartridge that came with the kit. The ink wasn't very good and taking it apart and cleaning seems to have helped a lot.

My plan is make a much nicer pen for myself and plan to put in one of Lou's nibs.


----------

